# Questions for a newbie about bike selection



## RyanTB (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola - so I'm new to the forum, hopefully it doesn't come across as I haven't looked around for info before asking cause I've spent quite a bit of time the last couple of weeks doing some research, and thought it would be best to get straight to some questions.

A little background info - I've wanted a road bike for quite awhile, but haven't been able to justify the cost. I'm a full time student living off of grants and loans, so money is definitely tight. I live about 2 miles from my campus, and I have been trekking there and back on an old Diamondback Ascent mountain bike from 90' or so. It was working okay, albeit needing a tune up and whatnot. The rear derailleur bent out of shape the other day, and along with a rusted chain, torn up seat, horrible brakes, need of new tires, etc etc etc I decided to spring for a road bike. Riding a mountain bike around the city wasn't too fun anyways.

Now, I naively thought for not much money I could get an okay road bike to get me to school and back and whatnot. After a few days of research I figured out that wasn't possible. I stopped by a few local LBS' to check out their selection, get fitted, etc, and ask a bunch of questions. They were all pretty helpful, but none of them could get me into a hybrid for less than $400 or a road bike for less than $800. I stumbled, of course, onto bikesdirect while looking around and a couple of the LBS guys actually recommended them to me for the price and said they could put the bike together for me and check it out for $40 bucks or so. 

I've been prowling Craigslist constantly the past couple of weeks as well, and haven't had much luck - it's either all been crap, hasn't fit correctly, or been way out of my price range. The only thing that has come close has been a Trek 1.2 for $500 locally but the guy hasn't gotten back to me.

I've been looking through all the BD selections, and have decided that unless I get some sweet deal on Craigslist in the next day or two I'm springing for one of their bikes (been waiting too long and tired of catching rides to school or paying $6 a day to park). I also want to get into biking a bit on the weekends for some exercise, so I want to get something half decent. 

Now, my initially foolish $150 budget has at least doubled, but that's okay with me if I get something that I will like. I went to Wal Mart to check out that GMC Denali for $160 - it didn't fit right and I wasn't so sure on the components, but even that felt 1000 times better than the old mountainbike.

Sorry for the rant, here's my question outright. I'm going to rule out the real low end stuff BD has. They do, however, have TONS of options in the $350-500 range. Is there a "sweet spot" in their bike selection? Will the $500 of the Gravity 2 w/ Carbon fork and Tiagra/Sora components really be worth the extra $100 over their 2200/Sora selections? I'd love to get one of the $350-400 models, but if $500 is going to buy me a noticeably better bike for even a beginner, I've been considering it even though it'll go on the credit card heh. I'm getting pretty excited about getting a bike I enjoy riding, so I can't wait to buy it. What do you all think? Is there any one of the $350-500 BD models that stands apart from the rest in that range? I've looked up individual reviews but can't find anyone recommending one model over the next.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it's worth mentioning that the $800 "minimum" you'll find at a lot of shops represents a cutoff for bicycles that are designed to go miles and miles at high speed. They should shift quickly and ride with minimum resistance and be compatible with components that are used on more expensive bikes. For less that than you either compromise fit or component/frame quality and durability. If you intend to really log some miles for the sake of riding itself, you'll want one of these better bikes.

Now for commuting that's not necessary. IMHO anything under $400 is appropriate and even that price might be a bit much to leave outside in the elements and risk damage by others and thieves. A carbon fork will not matter and while Sora components are nicer than 2200 for long distance riding it will be fine for your commute and some basic weekend riding. Commuting campus bikes need not be fancy. Right now I suspect that's your real priority and spending more is not a good idea. You can ride the $400 bike for fun and when you get done with school you can invest in more bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Considering your initial budget and intended uses, I think you'll hit a decent value/ performance spot with a bike in the $400 range. $50 below that and you lose some features that (IMO) are worth the small upgrade. Above that and you get into diminishing returns. This is stated assuming we're comparing the BD line of bikes in the $300-$500 range.

An example of some of those upgraded features would be to compare the $350 Mercier to the $400 Gravity. There are several small differences, but IMO the two noteworthy ones are the CF fork and Microshifts on the Gravity. Neither are essential on a commuter or for recreational rides, but you'll come to appreciate both on those longer weekend/ fitness rides and as you get more serious about the sport. All in all, the $50 gets you a bike that'll be up to the task and will grow with you.

_However_, all this comes with one caveat. Given that you're using this bike around campus, I suggest setting aside some money for a good lock.

Last, but not least, comes fit (_most _important). If you've been sized/ fitted to a bike or bikes at your LBS, don't assume because you know the frame size that you know your sizing requirements. Rather, make certain you know the year, make, model and frame size of the test bikes and, using their geo as a guideline, compare it to the BD bikes of interest. The closer the numbers, the better your fit will be (assuming the LBS fitter dialed your fit in pretty well). As you progress and narrow your choices, if you have any questions or concerns update your thread and we'll try to assist.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 31, 2010)

I think almost any shiny new bike would attract thieves, especially when locked up for hours at a time, while you are in class/lab, etc. 

Now that I'm really looking at bikes, I see some of the better semi-vintage stuff ridden by day laborers and kitchen help locked up near the fire risers at the back of restaurants. Bikes with DT shifters: Peugeots, Centurions, Nishikis, Motobecanes, Bianchis and Fujis. Some of the nicer ones are even rattle can painted (stems, cranks, seatposts, and all). I bet those bikes ride nice, are reliable, and have low maintenance, but are less prone to getting stolen.

Just something to think about.

tk


----------



## RyanTB (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!

Thankfully, I'm only at school a few days a week, and a couple hours at a time at that. *knock on wood* but the area is pretty safe as far as theft is concerned, with tons of foot traffic where the bikes are locked up - but of course, you never know. I do already have a few decent locks I was using on the mountain bike. 

I've still been hounding craigslist, but its hard to find a bigger frame (I'm 6'2" with pretty lengthy legs). The guy with the Trek got back to me, and I am going to go check it out tomorrow - if everything checks out with it and he can go down to $425 or so I think I'll just go with that for now, but if not I've narrowed it down to the Gravity Liberty 1 or the Windsor Wellington 3.0 (I think, haha...). I'll see how things go the next couple of days.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck with the Trek, just make sure it fits. And if at all possible, bring someone along that knows bikes. 

If you do end up going for it, consider having your LBS check it over and do a standard fitting.


----------



## RyanTB (Oct 6, 2010)

Alright, well the Trek didn't come through, he wouldn't budge on the price so I passed on it.

Back to BD it is. Hate to ask again, but some of these parts are hard to look up online - I have it narrowed down to the Gravity Liberty 1 and the Mercier Galaxy AL SC3. Both seem like they will fit fine from the geo and whatnot, and both have similar components aside from the Microshifts on the Gravity and STI on the Galaxy. I can't find ANYTHING reviews wise on the Gravity bikes online. I prefer the look of the Gravity, but I'm not sure if I'm missing anything else.

Anyone have any recommendations between the two? They are both $399, CF forks, etc.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/galaxy_al_xi_sc3.htm

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/liberty_1.htm

Thanks a ton for the help. Getting so antsy for a bike! Haha.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RyanTB said:


> Alright, well the Trek didn't come through, he wouldn't budge on the price so I passed on it.
> 
> Back to BD it is. Hate to ask again, but some of these parts are hard to look up online - I have it narrowed down to the Gravity Liberty 1 and the Mercier Galaxy AL SC3. Both seem like they will fit fine from the geo and whatnot, and both have similar components aside from the Microshifts on the Gravity and STI on the Galaxy. I can't find ANYTHING reviews wise on the Gravity bikes online. I prefer the look of the Gravity, but I'm not sure if I'm missing anything else.
> 
> ...


The two bikes listed are more similar than they are different, but the geometry differs some. Most notably, the head tube is somewhat taller on the Gravity, but to offset that the Galaxy comes with an adjustable stem. Either set up will allow some adjustment in saddle to bar drop (using different methods), which dictates whether your position will be more aggressive/ aero or more upright for comfort. I suggest once you got either bike that you visit a reputable LBS for final assembly, tuning and to get a standard fitting - probably about $100+/-. 

The shifters are notably different as well, with the Gravity using MicroShifts which operate similar to Shimano's higher end shifters, using an inner and outer lever for up/ downshifts. The Galaxy uses outer levers for shifts to the larger rear cog and front ring(s), and a thumb lever to execute shifts to smaller ones. This isn't an issue for riders that primarily ride on the hoods (many do), but the thumb tab is awkward to operate when in the drops.

From a durability standpoint, from everything I've read, I'd give the Shimano shifters an edge over the MicroShifts, so you have to think about what's more important to you.

EDIT: Be as sure as possible on your sizing requirements before ordering, using the 'test bikes' geometry for reference. 

HTH...


----------



## RyanTB (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks again for the help - I decided to go with the Galaxy. I'll probably be riding on the hoods for my day to day commuting, which will make up 80-90% of my riding I would guess - I'm thinking by the time I'm heavily riding in the drops I will be looking to upgrade anyways haha. Durability means more than anything right now. 

I was also trying to follow everyones advice and go used, but its been nearly a month of watching craigslist a few times a day with no luck whatsoever. Everything was either too small or above my price point. Hopefully it'll ship out today or tomorrow and I'll have it by Saturday or Monday! I'll be sure to post a little review when I get it up and running.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RyanTB said:


> Thanks again for the help - I decided to go with the Galaxy. I'll probably be riding on the hoods for my day to day commuting, which will make up 80-90% of my riding I would guess - I'm thinking by the time I'm heavily riding in the drops I will be looking to upgrade anyways haha. Durability means more than anything right now.
> 
> I was also trying to follow everyones advice and go used, but its been nearly a month of watching craigslist a few times a day with no luck whatsoever. Everything was either too small or above my price point. Hopefully it'll ship out today or tomorrow and I'll have it by Saturday or Monday! I'll be sure to post a little review when I get it up and running.


Yes, for sure locale plays a major part in how successful people are buying used. In my area there are 10 mtb's for sale for every road bike, and my sizing requirements run small, so between the two there's next to nothing available.

I think you used sound reasoning in deciding on the Galaxy. I'm sure it'll serve you well till you decide on your 'next bike'.  

Congrats, and pls update us on how this progresses.


----------

